# Medieval music CD?



## Wyrdskein (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello.

I am exploring medieval music, and wondered if anyone new of a cd or box set that has music from each medieval period? From plainsong through organum and beyond? I've searched on Amazon but can't find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_music

I don't know if you at all familiar with the music , this is a way to start.:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_music
> 
> I don't know if you at all familiar with the music , this is a way to start.:tiphat:


LOL way too much information for a beginners. Just start purchasing discs and read the booklets.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ariasexta said:


> LOL way too much information for a beginners. Just start purchasing discs and read the booklets.


I thinks poster has to start reading what he/ she is in for.
On the bottom they put all the composer so yes then he/ she can buy things. :cheers:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 77078
View attachment 77079

Vol 1 - Music of the Ancient World
Vol 2 - Chant of the early Christians
Vol 3 - Gregorian Chant
Vol 4 - Minnesanger and other courtly arts
Vol 5 - The birth of Polyphony
Vol 6 - Ars Nova
Vol 7 - Ars subtilior - dawn of the Renaissance
Vol 8 - Sacred Music of the Renaissance
Vol 9 - Songs of the Renaissance
Vol 10 - The rise of Instrumental music.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/albumpage/522376-E789-5

Best I know for this kind of overview, probably have to find it 2nd hand though.

There are other boxsets by choirs and ensembles such as the Sixteen, the Oxford Camarata, The Tallis Scholars, Huelgas Ensemble etc. but they tend to be limited in various ways: sacred music, mostly renaissance etc.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Wyrdskein said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am exploring medieval music, and wondered if anyone new of a cd or box set that has music from each medieval period? From plainsong through organum and beyond? I've searched on Amazon but can't find anything.
> 
> Thanks.


You should start with Renaissance chansons, italian frottolas, instrumental music. Starters do not need to strictly observe the time period defined as medieval, you can start to listen to all early music.

Nevertheless, I still recommend some discs with real medieval music:








Sinners & Saints: The Ultimate Medieval and Renaissance Music Collection








Codex Chantilly: Ballades & Rondeaux
-------------------------------------------------------
You can buy these 2 discs for near future, carefully read the booklet, and research.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I thinks poster has to start reading what he/ she is in for.
> On the bottom they put all the composer so yes then he/ she can buy things. :cheers:


I had to admit wiki has been my major source too 

I also have a library of cd booklets.:lol:


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

> Medieval music CD? 

I don't think they had CDs way back then.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You could do a lot worse than by browsing for CDs of two of the greatest Medieval masters - Guillaume de Machaut (sometimes seen spelt 'Machault') and Francesco Landini. Then branch out from there.


----------



## Wyrdskein (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for your advice folks. So many of the Gregorian chant CDs seem to be sold as 'relaxation' music, which means they don't give much historical information, but I will definitely check out the ones recommended (if I can afford it!). Thanks again.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Try this:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Wyrdskein said:


> Thanks for your advice folks. So many of the *Gregorian chant *CDs seem to be sold as 'relaxation' music, which means they don't give much historical information, but I will definitely check out the ones recommended (if I can afford it!). Thanks again.


a lot of the recommendations so far have been of music that is not 'Gregorian' chant - this is a specific form of religious music and there is a lot of music of different genres from this period. I would advise you to forget those discs that blab about 'relaxing' and instead look for music that is exciting and stimulating

There was a great 5CD box on the Gaudeamus label of Ockeghem's masses, or there was a box set called 'Voices of Eternity' that covered English music (on Collins Classics, I think), or an 8CD set by Hesperion XX (with Jordi Savall) called something like 'Cantigua Espana'

For individual composers, go for Byrd, Tallis, Ockegehem, Dufay, Taverner, Josqiun Des Prez, Palestrina, etc etc etc - there's simply loads of great music out there


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Headphone Hermit said:


> For individual composers, go for Byrd, Tallis, Ockegehem, Dufay, Taverner, Josqiun Des Prez, Palestrina, etc etc etc - there's simply loads of great music out there


Trouble is, NONE of this is a Medieval composer!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2015)

If you want medieval, you could always go with Hildegaard von Bingen - at least for religious-themed music. There are some wonderful recordings of her work, including by the all female group Anonymous 4, on the Harmonia Mundi label.

Also on the Harmonia Mundi label is a very well reviewed recording by the Dufay Collective of a medieval religious-themed play known as the "Play of Daniel."

My collection tends more towards the Renaissance period, so my collection of medieval works is very limited, containing primarily what I have listed above.

This page at classical.net gives a good selection of composers to search for, as well as recommended recordings for each.
http://www.classical.net/music/rep/lists/med.php


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2015)

And if you are interested, the poems of the Carmina Burana, so memorably put to music by Carl Orff, are actually medieval in origin, and have been performed also in that style.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Delicious Manager said:


> Trouble is, NONE of this is a Medieval composer!


guilty as charged!

Blames rush of blood to the head and goes to lie down in a darkened room :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

My favourite discs are:

Lancaster and Valois – Gothic Voices

Pilgrimage to Santiago (2 CDs) - New London Consort – Philip Pickett

.... and other early music that I would recommend from my shelves includes the following:

In the Service of Venus and Mars – Gothic Voices

Earliest songbook in England – Gothic voices

Medieval Experience (4 CDs) – Pro Cantione Antiqua – Bruno Turner

Carmina Burana (4CDs) – New London Consort – Philip Pickett

Hildegard – A Feather on the breath of God – Gothic Voices

Espana Antiqua (8CDs) – Hesperion XX – Jordi Savall


----------

